
Geolocation: An App For “Proud Masturbators And Public Sex Act Aficionados”  - AndrewWarner
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/15/fapmapper-masturbation-app/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
anigbrowl
This begs for a mashup with the sex-offender locator.

------
cmars232
This sounds funny, and well, let's face it, the idea of it is pretty funny,
but then I think of the stories female friends used to tell me back in college
of creepy old guys that would drive by real slow, fapping away, while they
were walking to class, work, home, etc.

